# Changing Diabetes: Pedal for 7 Bike Ride 8th to 15th June 2018



## Matt Cycle (May 3, 2018)

We are delighted to be working with Novo Nordisk again in the delivery of their “Changing Diabetes: Pedal for 7” Bike Ride 2018. This year the ride will go from Newcastle to Novo Nordisk diabetes research centre in Oxford, and is for employees and invited guests of Novo Nordisk only.

*Date: 8th to 15th June 2018*

*Highlights:*


Cyclists will be accompanied by 2 members of Team Novo Nordisk (www.teamnovonordisk.com/)
7 days cycling through key health care regions visiting diabetes centres in a bid to spread awareness of diabetes and targeting of blood sugar levels.
There will be a group of core riders doing the whole 7 day ride, cyclists joining for just a day, and informative talks along the way.
https://www.pieevents.co.uk/events/changing-diabetes-pedal-for-7-8th-to-15th-june-2018/

What a fantastic event.  Chance to ride with two of the pros from TNN (the world's only all T1 pro cycling team) raising awareness of diabetes.  I've signed up for the Bury to Stoke one.


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2018)

Excellent Matt! I hope you really enjoy it!


----------



## HOBIE (May 4, 2018)

I will keep an eye open for this. Good stuff Matt !


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 5, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> I will keep an eye open for this. Good stuff Matt !



Day 1 is Newcastle to Ripon (130km or 81 miles).  You'd have to get a lift back from Ripon or the train or ride back!   They're visiting diabetes centres around the country as part of the ride. The one I'm doing ends up at my clinic in Stoke.  The ride is about 84 miles plus I've then got to ride back home - another 15 miles.  So it'll be around 100 miles in total.


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 19, 2018)

Route details and timings are confirmed now.  There are a few slight changes to those listed above. They are still accepting people for the day rides.  If you know anyone with an interest in diabetes who likes cycling - you don't have to be diabetic, then let them know. 

Revised route is:

9th June Sunderland to Masham
10th June Masham to Rochdale
11th June Rochdale to Stoke
12th June Stoke to Worcester
13th June Worcester to Newport
14th June Newport to Newbury
15th June Newbury to Oxford

After the Stoke one there is a presentation and Q&A session at the Medical Institute near the hospital.  I'm assuming it will be the same for the other rides.  One of the riders is giving the presentation and answering questions.  My DSN is attending this as well. So you can go along and hear the inspirational stories behind the team. I'll head from the finish straight up to this.  Contact Novo Nordisk or your DSN for more on this.


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 24, 2018)

Had a teleconference yesterday to go through the ride details.  The TNN riders on the ride are Thomas Raeymaekers and Justin Morris both former pros with TNN and now team ambassadors.  As mentioned above one of the riders will be giving a 1 hour presentation/Q&A session at various points throughout the week.  I haven't got all the details for these other than the one in Stoke, there's also one in Wolverhampton and one in the North East.  You don't have to be on the ride to attend so check with Novo Nordisk/your DSN to find out when and where they are if you would like to attend.  This is being held during diabetes week and a great chance to hear how the pros manage Type 1 and exercise.

Places are still available for day riders.  It's steadyish riding and each day averages around 80-85 miles apart from the last day which is shorter and heads to Novo Nordisk in Oxford.  There will be 3 groups at different speeds but you will need to be able to ride at a minimum average of 10mph.  The rides are led by guides and food and drink (3 food and drink stops during the ride approximately every 20 miles), mechanical support, gels, etc are provided by Novo Nordisk.  You just need to get yourself and your bike to the start and back from the finish!


----------



## HOBIE (May 24, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Route details and timings are confirmed now.  There are a few slight changes to those listed above. They are still accepting people for the day rides.  If you know anyone with an interest in diabetes who likes cycling - you don't have to be diabetic, then let them know.
> 
> Revised route is:
> 
> ...


My good mate has a peddle bike shop in Sunderland. You are doing a few miles so look after yourself (I know you will) Good luck


----------



## SB2015 (May 24, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> We are delighted to be working with Novo Nordisk again in the delivery of their “Changing Diabetes: Pedal for 7” Bike Ride 2018. This year the ride will go from Newcastle to Novo Nordisk diabetes research centre in Oxford, and is for employees and invited guests of Novo Nordisk only.
> 
> *Date: 8th to 15th June 2018*
> 
> ...


What a great opportunity Matt.
I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 2, 2018)

Are U ready ?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 2, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Are U ready ?



Just over a week to go and I think I'm as ready as I'll ever be.   As long as my lift gets me to the start on time then it's just down to doing it on the day.  Will have a Libre sensor on (I've splashed out for the first time in months) so checking bloods should be easier.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 2, 2018)

Good stuff Matt. Good luck ! (to all)


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 2, 2018)

Can u please Pm where the start is & I will do my best to be there.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 4, 2018)

Been in my HQ this morning & I was talking about ride & heard a storey of a T1 from Darlington who is doing it. Good luck to ALL !


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 7, 2018)

A fine day today , warm ,sun & a cool breeze from the sea. That's from up a ladder in South Shields.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 9, 2018)

I have been up early this morning to see the start ! Met lots of the riders & a large number where T1. A really nice bunch of people


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 9, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> I have been up early this morning to see the start ! Met lots of the riders & a large number where T1. A really nice bunch of people



Good stuff Hobie. Glad you got to meet them and gave them a good send off.   I'm looking forward to Monday!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 9, 2018)

My friend a T1 was doing it today. He is a star. We all walked from Newcastle to Wylam with Prof Shaw to raise money for NUK. Positive bunch !


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 9, 2018)

They are heading to Marsham now. Not far from you Northy    60mile plus weather bright but on the cool side (ideal )


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 9, 2018)

Just after the safety lecture this morning. There was a VERY loud BANG. It sounded like a gun but it was a bike tyre with too much pressure in. EXPLOSIONS ! {got everyone's attention)


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 9, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Just after the safety lecture this morning. There was a VERY loud BANG. It sounded like a gun but it was a bike tyre with too much pressure in. EXPLOSIONS ! {got everyone's attention)



Pressure on my tyres is 100-120psi or 6.8-8.3 bar so they must have really been pumping that up!   Either that or a dodgy inner tube.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 9, 2018)

The pump they where using was a very good one. The noise made everyone STOP what they where doing. More than 40 odd in room . Was funny afterwards.   Good for you Matt you will have a great experience.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2018)

Hope you're feeling in fine fettle, and ready for tomorrow Matt! Enjoy!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 10, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Hope you're feeling in fine fettle, and ready for tomorrow Matt! Enjoy!



Thanks Alan.  Went for a shorter ride on Wednesday and not riding this weekend but feeling good, gave the bike a clean etc yesterday.  Long day tomorrow as my lift is arriving just before 6am so I'll be getting up around 4.30-4.45.  Hopefully going to the talk after the ride so I won't be home until after 9pm.  Weather's looking perfect though!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 10, 2018)

That sounds like a long day Matt. Look after yourself


----------



## eggyg (Jun 10, 2018)

Good luck for tomorrow Matt.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 11, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> We are delighted to be working with Novo Nordisk again in the delivery of their “Changing Diabetes: Pedal for 7” Bike Ride 2018. This year the ride will go from Newcastle to Novo Nordisk diabetes research centre in Oxford, and is for employees and invited guests of Novo Nordisk only.
> 
> *Date: 8th to 15th June 2018*
> 
> ...


How did it go Matt ?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 11, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> How did it go Matt ?



Hi Hobie.  Brilliant day.  Written it up on sports/exercise forum.  The lady from Novo Nordisk at the talk mentioned you'd passed on your best wishes.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 13, 2018)

When I was talking to Her I mentioned you & she must have thought I was mad. I told her "Matt Cycle" was doing a section on his bike


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 13, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> When I was talking to Her I mentioned you & she must have thought I was mad. I told her "Matt Cycle" was doing a section on his bike



She was a really nice person and was the one who gave me and the bike a lift home after Thomas Raeymaekers talk. 

She sent some pics of me chatting with Thomas at the talk


----------

